# Sandhills at Sunset



## K9Kirk (Mar 30, 2021)

I captured these sandhill cranes moseying around the other day.









View attachment 205000



 

View attachment 205001


----------



## SpenserEller (Mar 30, 2021)

Very nice. I like the third one best. 

Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CherylL (Mar 30, 2021)

I like the golden light in this set.  Last one is my favorite with the reflection.


----------



## nokk (Mar 30, 2021)

the golden hour light is amazing.  nice shots of the cranes.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 31, 2021)

SpenserEller said:


> Very nice. I like the third one best.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk





CherylL said:


> I like the golden light in this set.  Last one is my favorite with the reflection.





nokk said:


> the golden hour light is amazing.  nice shots of the cranes.



Thank you, everyone.


----------



## PJM (Mar 31, 2021)

#4 for me too.  Nice set.


----------



## Susan Will (Mar 31, 2021)

These photos are amazing very nice!


----------



## jeffashman (Mar 31, 2021)

Beautiful! I like the last one. Nice DOF.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49 (Mar 31, 2021)

Some beautiful light in these Kirk. Great stuff.

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## joelbolden (Mar 31, 2021)

I can only see one pic(I get error messages on the others) and it's a nice one.  We're starting to see more and more of these beautiful birds up north.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 1, 2021)

Very good set.....


----------



## Space Face (Apr 1, 2021)

Great light on these too.  Nice twilight feel to them.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 1, 2021)

PJM said:


> #4 for me too.  Nice set.





Susan Will said:


> These photos are amazing very nice!





jeffashman said:


> Beautiful! I like the last one. Nice DOF.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





stapo49 said:


> Some beautiful light in these Kirk. Great stuff.
> 
> Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk





joelbolden said:


> I can only see one pic(I get error messages on the others) and it's a nice one.  We're starting to see more and more of these beautiful birds up north.





Jeff15 said:


> Very good set.....





Space Face said:


> Great light on these too.  Nice twilight feel to them.



A big thanks to everyone, I appreciate the feedback.

@Joel Bolden   Sorry, I don't know why they aren't showing up for you, I did what I always do and others are seeing them. I'm a little perplexed, this is a first for this, could it be something on your end, possibly?


----------



## joelbolden (Apr 1, 2021)

It could be, but I'm not sure what the cause is.  The same thing happened on my Whitewater Dogs post; I simply could not get the photos to post in the original one, but they showed up fine in my reply. I've posted since then with no problem.  I spot checked and I'm see other peoples' photos with no problem


----------



## Space Face (Apr 1, 2021)

It's maybe an intermittent browser issue. I've not suffered it in this site but have on others. I use Google Chrome most of the time and believe some browser extensions like Ad Blocker can cause issues.  Just a thought like .


----------



## joelbolden (Apr 1, 2021)

I have Windows10 Edge as a default, but I also have Chrome and Firefox installed.  If I keep running into this, I'll try one of the others.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 1, 2021)

joelbolden said:


> I have Windows10 Edge as a default, but I also have Chrome and Firefox installed.  If I keep running into this, I'll try one of the others.



Might be worth a try.  You never know.


----------



## davholla (Apr 1, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 1, 2021)

joelbolden said:


> I have Windows10 Edge as a default, but I also have Chrome and Firefox installed.  If I keep running into this, I'll try one of the others.



Whenever I have big troubles with anything I check for updates, check drivers and sometimes if I've pulled enough hair out I'll throw it in the air and re install. GL!


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 1, 2021)

davholla said:


> Very nice



Thank you.


----------

